# 900R



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Nissan : R35 GT-R 850R/900R SVM build

Surprised to see this car being sold so quickly after a build


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Wonder what the 0-60 times would be?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice bit of kit!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

£40k of mods! :runaway:

Hate to say it, but he'll never get anywhere close to the asking price.
You only get a fraction of the price of mods back if you're lucky IME.

Whoever buys it will be getting a bargain, that's for sure.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> £40k of mods! :runaway:
> 
> Hate to say it, but he'll never get anywhere close to the asking price.
> You only get a fraction of the price of mods back if you're lucky IME.
> ...


Yes, usually 50% to 75% of what you spent on mods is flushed right down the toilet. Unless you are very lucky and someone wants exactly what you are selling.

To me that looks like a £45-50k car with £40k of mods, so I'd expect the price to be more like 60-65k. (in my personal opinion)

If you could get back that kind of money on mods I'd sell one of my other cars for £££ and be putting down an order on a 2011 GTR first thing in the morning. Still saving up unfortunately...

I'm sure it'll generate a lot of interest though, but I'd be very curious what it actually sells for...


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice 

But yeah will be interesting to see what it does sell for...


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

850/900R is 40k then ? !!!!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> 850/900R is 40k then ? !!!!


I thought that as well :runaway:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow 40k is some shed load of money for 850bhp, It really does put into perspective how relatively cheaply you can reach 600bhp..and raises the question if an extra 250 odd bhp is actually worth that much, I'm guessing a fair chunk of the money went on the gearbox upgrades!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

believe michael's now sold it for asking price, due to family reasons. it happens...

There's like a handful of modified 35's of this spec in europe and to my knowledge the only one with cosworth rods/pistons. its very much desirable & a bargain to the right people around the world


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Bargain!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jacey Boy said:


> Bargain!


name another 1 year old performance car with close to 900hp, a cosworth forged engine, uk made marston aero space cooler, titanium exhaust to name a few items for this price ? not much will touch this car 0-60, 30-130


depends which way you look at it, defo NOT a bargain for anyone who cant afford it.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I can afford it, I just dont want it, I would far prefer this....

Nissan : 2011 GTR


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

*850r*

Think you're missing the point an 850r would leave a 2011spec gtr for dead you're talking about a car that will out perform most exotic cars costing many times more not surprised he sold it so easily


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I can afford it, I just dont want it, I would far prefer this....
> 
> Nissan : 2011 GTR


Wow that's Jack's car, bought a 2010, then traded it for a 2011, beat me at the GRRC Spring Sprint in both of them,  wonder what he has in mind as a replacement?  Hope it's not the 900R :chuckle:

Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Wow that's Jack's car, bought a 2010, then traded it for a 2011, beat me at the GRRC Spring Sprint in both of them,  wonder what he has in mind as a replacement?  Hope it's not the 900R :chuckle:
> 
> Rich


Oh yeah. Wonder why he's selling so soon. Jack?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> believe michael's now sold it for asking price, due to family reasons. it happens...
> 
> There's like a handful of modified 35's of this spec in europe and to my knowledge the only one with cosworth rods/pistons. its very much desirable & a bargain to the right people around the world


Bugger bet he is gutted - sure he wouldn't have sold it for any other reason. Best of luck to him whatever it was 

Does make you see that the £3-4 k you drop on good exhaust and Cobb with a bit of Ben magic or the same with Iain and full Milltek and Ecutek is a really good upgrade and to go further becomes law of diminishing returns. I just did a run back through Glencoe from Isle of Skye and you simply couldn't use the full power (and I was running 97 map not full 99 so prob only 550 BHP as no V Power up north) - well you could but the rain and steep drops were beckoning and you pass too many cars in ditches on roof in Scotland as it is.


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Rich

GT3RS 4.0 or Ariel Atom V8 if I can't get one!

Be sorry to see it go and not bothered if it doesn't but running out of garage space.

It's a fantastic car and will take some beating.

See you at Goodwood no doubt.

Jack


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

jackg said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> GT3RS 4.0 or Ariel Atom V8 if I can't get one!
> 
> ...


No arguing with either of those choices Jack. Two of the greatest drivers' cars of all time by all accounts.
But aren't they both completely pre-sold?

Saw a white 4.0 at Wilton House yesterday. I have to admit it did look special, despite being "just another 911". :chuckle:


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Watch this space!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

The Ariel Atom V8 must be totally manic, so I would much rather see the GT3RS 4.0 


Rich


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I love the idea of the GT3 RS 4.0 and think it would be a seriously sensible move financially, but I can't help but struggle with a few things.

a) all the motoring journalists say it's amazing but don't mention they've all got one on order.
b) in the course of time, isn't it another best 911 yet?
c) no matter what, the engine will still be in the wrong place.
e) where's d?
d) there it is.


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I really don't want to open up that whole debate again but having had the GT3RS 3.8 at the same time as the GTR I can categorically say that the latter is better other than it's ability to do only 5 laps at a time!

And yes financially the 911 is a much better bet.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I love the idea of the GT3 RS 4.0 and think it would be a seriously sensible move financially, but I can't help but struggle with a few things.
> 
> a) all the motoring journalists say it's amazing but don't mention they've all got one on order.
> b) in the course of time, isn't it another best 911 yet?
> ...


I think you've been overdoing the medication a bit today Adam... :chuckle:
I don't know how much money you think all motoring journalists earn, but it's hardly surprising they haven't "all got one on order", especially considering how few they're making and the fact they're all pre-sold (and only to people who've already owned GT3 RSs I believe).

BTW, evo magazine's Chris Harris has already taken delivery of his, but bearing in mind he's owned Ferraris and Lambos and GT3 and countless 911s before, he's hardly a typical journo.

I agree it will hold its value and in time maybe even appreciate, but laying your hands on £120k in the first place is not something most people can do easily.

It could easily end up being an all-time classic, rather than a "best yet", because it is the last ever road 911 to use the "Mezger" GT1-derived block.
The future is all eco-driven direct injection etc.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The GT3 RS is a great car - one the Porsche engineers are struggling to better on the new 911 version being launched next year, though it wont be anywhere near as expensive to buy.

The Atom V8's weren't sold out last time I read an interview with the company MD last month - only half the run pre-sold apparently. It must be a real thug with that power to weight ratio!

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David

So are EVO going to do a full road and track test on it?

D


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

is the 5 laps thing mainly a gearbox cooling issue?

anyone had this on twisty windy roads?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Impossible said:


> is the 5 laps thing mainly a gearbox cooling issue?
> 
> anyone had this on twisty windy roads?


4-5 laps of Bruntingthorpe on Saturday gave trans temps of 110 degrees. If you can hit this on twisty roads you pretty much deserve to lose your licence. It's track stuff that overheats them, not road use.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If you can hit this on twisty roads you pretty much deserve to lose your licence. It's track stuff that overheats them, not road use.


Hmmmm....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

There is the odd exception though...............


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

One available here if you want to pay the premium!! : :runaway:

SuperVettura Sales Ltd : Porsche GT3 RS 4.0L - Last Unsold Car


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it nice? Yes. Is it worth 3 GT-R's? err No. :chuckle:


Rich


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

I've heard of customers being offered £20k to buy out their place for the 4.0, but that price is just crazy!!!!


----------

